# Should you get a flu shot? What to consider.



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

As FM or ME patients, we're in the position of deciding whether or not to get a flu shot. Should we risk a flare, and go ahead and get the shot? Or is it better to not get the shot? This article might help you decide!Exerpt from the article:


> The Flu Shot Dilemma - And Things to Know by Rich CarsonImmuneSupport.com11-05-2007 To get a flu shot or not to get a flu shot - that's the question FM and ME/CFS patients face each fall. If we take the shot, we risk triggering an FM flare or an ME/CFS relapse. But if we don't take the shot and get the flu, the effects can be severe and long-lasting. What's a patient to do?


Read the full article here:http://www.immunesupport.com/library/showa...mp;B1=EM103107C


----------

